

Cambridge breakthrough paves way for same sex couple babies - falcor84
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Cambridge-university-researchers-breakthrough/story-26065812-detail/story.html

======
falcor84
Original paper - SOX17 Is a Critical Specifier of Human Primordial Germ Cell
Fate:
[http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674%2814%2901583-9](http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674%2814%2901583-9)

A write-up on Science-Alert: [http://www.sciencealert.com/two-dad-babies-
could-soon-be-a-r...](http://www.sciencealert.com/two-dad-babies-could-soon-
be-a-reality)

Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2wz757/study_paves_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2wz757/study_paves_way_for_same_sex_all_couples_to/)

